# Sara Nuru ist Germany's Next Topmodel (99x)



## IcyCold (23 Mai 2009)

*Sie hat es verdient!! Hier Ihre Bilder*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## astrosfan (23 Mai 2009)

Hübsches Mädel. Danke fürs zeigen :thumbup:

Zum Glück wars dann doch nicht ganz abgekartet, wie hier vermutet: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=92504


----------



## Tokko (23 Mai 2009)

:thx: für die hübsche Gewinnerin.


----------



## General (24 Mai 2009)

für die Siegerin


----------



## Lohanxy (24 Mai 2009)

:thx:für sexy Sara


----------



## bravo (24 Mai 2009)

gibt's die auch in größer?


----------



## Riesenrw (24 Mai 2009)

Danke !! Sara ist sooo süß !!!!


----------



## fachwerker (25 Mai 2009)

Tolle Frau


----------



## Fattl75 (25 Mai 2009)

Da hat wirklich die richtige gewonnen. Einfach wunderbar!!


----------



## Niki1853 (26 Mai 2009)

KLASSE!!!! Danke!!!
Niki


----------



## OnkelD (26 Mai 2009)

verdient gewonnen hat se. is einfach ne granate die frau!!!!!


----------



## Marqitos (26 Mai 2009)

kann mich nur anschließen...verdient gewonnen.

danke für die tolle sammlung...aber mir fehlt ein bisschen das "american beauty" shooting


----------



## Punisher (26 Mai 2009)

Sie war zwar nicht unbedingt die Schönste, aber ich gratuliere trotzdem recht herzlich.


----------



## Over (26 Mai 2009)

danke. jetzt noch HQ und ich wär happy. aber naja, aufe pro7 seite gibs die halt nur in soner größe.. ._.


----------



## dummbatz (12 Juni 2009)

Auch ich kann nur meine größte Hochachtung äußern.
Wunderschöne Frau!!
Im Finale hab ich volll mit ihr mitgeheult!
... Apropos Finale: Ich hatte es auf Recorder-Festplatte aufgenommen, jedoch aufgrund einer Fehlfunktion wurde es gelöscht bevor ich es auf DVD brennen konnte. Hat jemand von Euch das Finale auf DVD?


----------



## Ch_SAs (12 Juni 2009)

super1 für die große Sammlung :thumbup:.


----------



## dummbatz (13 Juni 2009)

@ Ch_SAs
Hast Du's auf DVD?


----------



## NAFFTIE (13 Juni 2009)

chic die kleine danke für denn post


----------



## Ch_SAs (14 Juni 2009)

@ dummbatz 
Nein, leider nicht .


----------



## Terrier (14 Juni 2009)

Sehr süßes Madel. Danke.

CU

Terrier


----------



## IcyCold (14 Juni 2009)

*Hier ein paar links zu RS vom 13 Juni 2009 Wetten Das....?
Michelle Hunziker, Sara Nuru, Otto,Sonya Kraus,Nela Panghy-Lee*






Michelle_Hunziker_Sara_Nuru_Otto_Walkes_Doris_Schmidts_Wetten_das_20090613_SC.mp4 Link down



Nela_Panghy-Lee_Sonya_Kraus_Sara_Nuru_Die_Promi_Party_20090613.mp4Link down


----------



## sxxtt2000 (14 Juni 2009)

Super Bilder !!!


----------



## Katzun (14 Juni 2009)

prima zusammenstellung danke!

p.s. mach doch für die videos ein neues thema auf.


----------



## zen12 (14 Juni 2009)

sie ist einfach ne hübsche


----------



## benedikt (15 Juni 2009)

Toller Beitrag. Ich fand allerdings Mandy Bork noch besser.


----------



## kkff (15 Juni 2009)

superschöne fotos, dankeschön


----------



## gford77 (16 Juni 2009)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung! Sara hat den Titel wirklich verdient.
Vielen Dank.
gford


----------



## Q (17 Juni 2009)

Riesen-Sammlung!!! Danke fürs Sammeln und Teilen!:thumbup:


----------



## schnuckelmausi (20 Juni 2009)

sehr schöne bilder. danke


----------



## dummbatz (20 Juni 2009)

Hat sonst jemand hier das Finale auf DVD?
Saudumm gelaufen bei mir. Ich hatte es aber aufgrund Fehlfunktion des DVD-Recorders gelöscht.


----------



## Benchicks (5 März 2010)

echt süss die kleine


----------



## hustler92 (22 März 2010)

Sara Nuru ist meine Traumfrau.


----------

